# If crime was legal



## Lomberdia (May 30, 2013)

Seen the preview for the movie called "The Purge" and its basically for 12 hours every year, the US legalizes all crimes and disables all emergency help (including hospitals) from night of June 7th - morning of June 8th. Looks like it would be an awesome movie. What would you all do if you had 12 hours to do whatever you wanted without worry of legal consequence? Would you get revenge on those people that pissed you off through the year, give that guy/girl you was stalking an invasive 'hello' in the pants, bunker down and ride out the 12 hours, or just cause as much trouble as possible without who gets hurt/killed?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Purge

I would most likely join forces with the side of my family that is trigger happy and paint the town red. Raid walmart and steal everything of course. Oh! and kill my neighbor's dog and cat! 

Hate both of them (might kill the neighbor too while I'm at it, after raping her while making her grandma watch) I'd be super evil! Ah good to be in the US! :V


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2013)

You'd kill a defenseless animal JUST to get back at your neighbors?


----------



## Inciatus (May 30, 2013)

That movie looks terrible.

I would bunker down or get to some safe area (maybe the sky if I could find a plane with enough endurance)


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 30, 2013)

Just watched the trailer and it looks kinda meh. Probably won't spend my money on it just yet. Best wait until the reviews come out. =P


----------



## Rigby (May 30, 2013)

sounds like your typical poorly written blockbuster with an eye catching gimmick and a vague bullshit political message hanging over it, I'm sure it'll make millions

I don't even want to get into how fucking stupid it is to say a 1% unemployment rate is prospering, do the writers know literally nothing about basic macroeconomics?

if this ever happened, I wouldn't commit more crimes than usual, since legal ramifications aren't what keep me from committing them in the first place


----------



## Lomberdia (May 30, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You'd kill a defenseless animal JUST to get back at your neighbors?



At least I didn't kill the neighbors. I don't think I could really hurt my neighbor no matter how mad I was at her. 



Bipolar Bear said:


> Just watched the trailer and it looks kinda meh. Probably won't spend my money on it just yet. Best wait until the reviews come out. =P


Or somehow watch the movie online. Assuming those sites stop moving around and changing their names. :/

@Rigby: It's not meant to be realistic, it just another thriller/murder movie. Errr...not murder...killing. Murder is illegal, lol. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2013)

Lomberdia said:


> At least I didn't kill the neighbors. I don't think I could really hurt my neighbor no matter how mad I was at her.


That doesn't help anything.

Fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Distorted (May 30, 2013)

I'd take a vacation..........very, very, very, very far away.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2013)

Lomberdia said:


> What would you all do if you had 12 hours to do whatever you wanted without worry of legal consequence?


Go after the people who made this a reality.
"The first purge was cancelled permanently as of today when a person from louisiana brutally tortured the people who signed the purge into existance."


----------



## Rigby (May 30, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'd take a vacation..........very, very, very, very far away.



I believe the movie has a rule that if you try to escape the country during it, you get publicly executed. I can only assume that extends to this hypothetical forum question too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 30, 2013)

Id go hit up all the local pharmacies and get my years dose of pain meds for free.  I have my sks and my .45.  I am an incredibly good shot, so fuck y'all that get in my way.  I'll purge my fucking 7.62 up your ass and pull the trigger.  A part of me wishes this was a real thing.


----------



## Aetius (May 30, 2013)

"The Purge", also known as with the running title "Our writers got sick one day and we decided to consult some angsty 15 year olds".

Also, if you think just because laws are gone you are free to rob shit....you are naive.....

Proof 1: http://youtu.be/SiG9Q7MGqvw?t=1m27s

Proof 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc4_aRGvcwA


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 30, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> "The Purge", also known as with the running title "Our writers got sick one day and we decided to consult some angsty 15 year olds".
> 
> Also, if you think just because laws are gone you are free to rob shit....you are naive.....
> 
> ...


Move back to LA so we can meet up and talk about all the 15 year olds that probably can't  operate a weapon properly.  It will be laugh.


----------



## Aetius (May 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Move back to LA so we can meet up and talk about all the 15 year olds that probably can't  operate a weapon properly.  It will be laugh.



Its all fun and games until they try mugging you with said broken weapons.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Move back to LA so we can meet up and talk about all the 15 year olds that probably can't  operate a weapon properly.  It will be laugh.


With how accident prone and injury prone I am it's better I do NOT own a gun, or a tablesaw, or a drill, or a concrete breaker, or a welding torch, or be anywhere near electricity, or high places, or bicycles, or broken glass, or ladders, or wet floors, or a tazer, or pepperspray.


----------



## Distorted (May 30, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I believe the movie has a rule that if you try to escape the country during it, you get publicly executed. I can only assume that extends to this hypothetical forum question too.


 
Oh, well f#@k me then...

I guess I'd lay traps and buckle down for the night. I want no part of this type of thing. Though, if I had to I'd probably go ruff up my neighbor and her dog. They are quite annoying.


----------



## Percy (May 30, 2013)

If crime was legal, everyone dies. Everyone.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

Steal an exabyte worth of memory. Pirate...EVERY GAME.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 30, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Its all fun and games until they try mugging you with said broken weapons.


Kukris all around I say.  Those little fucks wouldnt know what hit em when I pull some crazy ninja shit, hei yah!!!!


----------



## Zenia (May 30, 2013)

That sounds terrible. If it happened IRL, I would bunker down for 12 hours and stay safe. I wouldn't participate in crimes just because they were temporarily not illegal. I have morals.


----------



## Teal (May 30, 2013)

Bunker down after downloading every movie. Ever.


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2013)

As others have said, laws aren't what stops me from committing crimes.

I would likely hide somewhere no one would bother to look (Ideally), and perhaps write my thoughts of the tragedy occurring before my eyes. I'd want to express my disappointment and depression towards mankind.


----------



## Seekrit (May 30, 2013)

Watch the news comfortably from far far away. 'United States decriminalises everything: zero fucks given'.


----------



## Symlus (May 30, 2013)

Go and steal a Lamborghini.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (May 30, 2013)

Lomberdia said:


> give that guy/girl you was stalking an invasive 'hello' in the pants
> 
> Oh! and kill my neighbor's dog and cat!
> 
> might kill the neighbor too while I'm at it, after raping her while making her grandma watch




I am so done with this forum
what the hell is wrong with you people


----------



## Wakboth (May 30, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I don't even want to get into how fucking stupid it is to say a 1% unemployment rate is prospering, do the writers know literally nothing about basic macroeconomics?



Next to nobody knows anything about basic macroeconomics these days. Including quite a few economists.



Zuckerdachs said:


> I am so done with this forum
> what the hell is wrong with you people



A large population of teenagers, idiots and Internet Tough Guys. Most of them will grow out of it.


----------



## Demensa (May 30, 2013)

If this ridiculously unrealistic idea was put in place, I suppose I'd just hide and wait it out.

But seriously... I'd find it tough to suspend disbelief long enough to get through that film. 


There'd have to be some serious doublethink going on in that society for anyone to think it was a good idea.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 30, 2013)

See if I can import weaponry from eastern europe to my house within 12 hours.


----------



## Machine (May 30, 2013)

Rob all the banks.


----------



## Ansitru (May 30, 2013)

Lomberdia said:


> At least I didn't kill the neighbors. I don't think I could really hurt my neighbor no matter how mad I was at her.



Beg your pardon, good sir, but do you remember your opening post?



Lomberdia said:


> Hate both of them (*might kill the neighbor too  while I'm at it, after raping her *while making her grandma  watch)






Zuckerdachs said:


> I am so done with this forum
> what the hell is wrong with you people



Pretty much this. And having seen one of OP's previous threads, I've got to say the opening post made me quite uneasy.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 30, 2013)

*Enters thread, intending to do a full rant, refrains himself*

You are a shitstain on humanity.

*leaves*


Oh yeah and lets not forget that the powerpuff girls already did this concept 13 years ago


----------



## Bambi (May 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Id go hit up all the local pharmacies and get my years dose of pain meds for free.  I have my sks and my .45.  I am an incredibly good shot, so fuck y'all that get in my way.  I'll purge my fucking 7.62 up your ass and pull the trigger.  A part of me wishes this was a real thing.


For real, dog?

Shit nukkahbleck, I'd be all up on the candy isle with my Kalashnikov. I'd be like, "I'm REAL YO MoTHFAFUKKIN CANDY BAR HAND YOU ASS THE FUCK OVAAAAHHH HNNAAAAAAA OMNOMNOMNOM"


----------



## Enwon (May 30, 2013)

I would hide, because the world would quickly descend into Hobbesian chaos- a war of every man against every man (and I guess women too, who would be raped in large numbers).  Thing is, one has to imagine how horrifying this would be- with no laws against rape, many people would become victims by the end of the night, with nowhere to turn.  No laws against killing means a lot of murder.  No laws against drunk driving means a lot of that, as well.  Every store would be broken into and looted.  Economically and ethically, 12 hours of no laws would be disastrous.  The reason we have laws is because the government, by having a monopoly on the legitimate use of force, prevents constant, brutal warfare.


----------



## Ozriel (May 30, 2013)

Bunker down with a large cache of guns and explosives until everything cools down.
I'd treat it like the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Ansitru (May 30, 2013)

Enwon said:


> I would hide, because the world would quickly descend into Hobbesian chaos- a war of every man against every man (and I guess women too, who would be raped in large numbers).  Thing is, one has to imagine how horrifying this would be- with no laws against rape, many people would become victims by the end of the night, with nowhere to turn.  No laws against killing means a lot of murder.  No laws against drunk driving means a lot of that, as well.  Every store would be broken into and looted.  Economically and ethically, 12 hours of no laws would be disastrous.  The reason we have laws is because the government, by having a monopoly on the legitimate use of force, prevents constant, brutal warfare.



Could just be me, but I find it sad that the first reaction to lawlessness is "_Whoo, gonna fuck up people's lives, murder everyone I see and rape loadsa women_" and it's sick to go into detail about how you would rape said woman (OP, I'm looking at you).
I mean. Instead of stealing stuff and actually gaining money or anything. That, to me, would sound more "logical", because at least you have something to keep after the laws are put back into place. 

Then again, I'm expecting a modicum of logic in a topic that is destined to be a huge train-wreck.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

Actually the worst criminal here would be me. Considering what the government thinks of Internet pirates. =w=

EDIT: Oh.....no. I'd have to change my name....to Pachi the Pirate. 
WELP, killin myself.


----------



## Lauralien (May 30, 2013)

On the day before, pack my life into a car and drive to a campsite in the middle of nowhere.


I'm having a hard time deciding which thread's chatter is more disturbing - Here or in the Beating thread.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

Lauralien said:


> On the day before, pack my life into a car and drive to a campsite in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding which thread's chatter is more disturbing - Here or in the *Beating thread*.



Yeeeeaaaah...pardon that.
I didn't think people would take it so seriously. :I


----------



## Seekrit (May 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Actually the worst criminal here would be me. Considering what the government thinks of Internet pirates. =w=
> 
> EDIT: Oh.....no. I'd have to change my name....to Pachi the Pirate.
> WELP, killin myself.



1. Change name to PiratePachi
2. Get avatar with eyepatch
3. Called 'Patches' relentlessly by the ppl dat wuv u (<3)

Best visual pun ever


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 30, 2013)

You people scare me.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yeeeeaaaah...pardon that.
> I didn't think people would take it so seriously. :I



Jokes about raping someone and killing their pet doesnt usually go down so well with people...


----------



## Lobar (May 30, 2013)

nuke wall street


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 30, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You'd kill a defenseless animal JUST to get back at your neighbors?


 I know right!


----------



## Ansitru (May 30, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Jokes about raping someone and killing their pet doesnt usually go down so well with people...



Pachi didn't make this thread. Lombardia did.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

secretfur said:


> 1. Change name to PiratePachi
> 2. Get avatar with eyepatch
> 3. Called 'Patches' relentlessly by the ppl dat wuv u (<3)
> 
> Best visual pun ever



I should change my avatar to this guy.



Grimfang999 said:


> Jokes about raping someone and killing their pet doesnt usually go down so well with people...



You know...

I specifically bolded what I was replying to in that post. :I


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 30, 2013)

The OP is rather unsettling. "Paint the town red"?


----------



## Ansitru (May 30, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> The OP is rather unsettling. "Paint the town red"?



Well, given that OP is also an avid slut-shamer, I'm not surprised to see him jump to "rape".
Though this post is by far the most unsettling thing that has come out of that guy to date.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2013)

Who is forcing all the emergency services and hospitals to close? It wouldn't be illegal for their workers to be volunteering on those 12 hours. 

Maybe you could say it was a strike, but it would be a pretty silly one. 

I'm reminded of previous tales I've heard of police forces striking in...was it montreal? and so much violence ensuing the army was called in. 

If this did happen I'd be very frightened and stay home.


----------



## Lauralien (May 30, 2013)

Pachi the pirate would be great.  After I hide all my upstairs neighbors' things deep in the mountains on Crime-is-legal day, you could help me make a treasure map to keep them out of the apartment for a few weeks.  My sanity would be so thankful.





XoPachi said:


> Yeeeeaaaah...pardon that.
> I didn't think people would take it so seriously. :I



_We can never forgive you._ 

:V

Hehe.  The furry fandom overall is one of the most emotional/social-disorder-afflicted communities I've ever chosen to participate in.   FAF's not that bad in comparison...but the types of responses you got, while disturbing, depressing, and shocking, are (unfortunately) also not that surprising.


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2013)

That thread title gave me an aneurysm.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

^Surprised you actually haven't locked it.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 30, 2013)

I'd probably just hide in my basement with my crossbow and wait for it all to end or something.

What a fucking stupid scenario.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'd probably just hide in my basement with my crossbow and wait for it all to end or something.
> 
> What a fucking stupid scenario.



Better have some Tek arrows on you.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

Gonna bomb North Korea's president's house...................... It will not be regular bomb. I will make bomb maker( While pointi ng gun at him) make me Very very Explosive one!


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 30, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if the governments of several nations around the world were watching this thread.


----------



## Saga (May 30, 2013)

It would be great to be able to take shit

But you have to survive long enough to get it. Being a crackshot wont help you against a molotov! :grin:
+where would the president be kept? In a bunker..? How could he trust the secret service?



-SHINY- said:


> Gonna bomb North Korea's president's house...................... It will not be regular bomb. I will make bomb maker( While pointi ng gun at him) make me Very very Explosive one!


The crime is legal only in the US.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 30, 2013)

Well, I hear Toronto's nice. What better time to make a road trip?


----------



## Azure (May 30, 2013)

kill my father. inherit monies


----------



## Harmonic Revelations (May 30, 2013)

Not only is that quite a strange premise for a movie, but I'd like to point out that if crime was legal it wouldn't be crime.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

Azure said:


> kill my father. inherit monies



Commit patricide, acquire currency!


----------



## Golden (May 30, 2013)

I genuinely believe laws aren't the only thing keep society together; your relationships with one another are the same, your morality remains the same, you and everyone around you would still have the same values. You are all being too misanthropic.

Sure there are some people who base their morals on what is legal. However, there are far more people who base their morality off the CONSEQUENCES of their actions. For example, consider a situation where your car is dinged in a parking lot with no security cameras. Chances are, if you are not present for the collision, the driver will be on their way. If you are present for the collision, the driver will not. Why? Without witnesses, the driver remains anonymous and will only have to pay for the damage done to his car. With witnesses, the driver will both have to pay for the damage done to his car and deal with the person whose car he hit. Whether or not there is a law against damaging property (a parked car) is largely irrelevant.

tl;dr. Many people tend to base their morality off of the consequences of their actions. Laws are only one part of this.


----------



## Saga (May 30, 2013)

Azure said:


> kill my father. inherit monies


That's cold man


----------



## Rigby (May 30, 2013)

okay, I change my mind, I'd make a daring trip to Wal Mart to steal diapers and that's it

of course, I'd only do this at the very end when everyone else has looted everything else out of there. it's not like anyone else is going to go into a store during this and think "you know what I could really use right now? diapers!" they'd be all mine for the taking


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

Saga said:


> It would be great to be able to take shit
> 
> But you have to survive long enough to get it. Being a crackshot wont help you against a molotov! :grin:
> +where would the president be kept? In a bunker..? How could he trust the secret service?
> ...



That time joining terrorist group will will help!


----------



## Teal (May 31, 2013)

I changed my mind, I'm going after the OP (who seems to have disappeared) and -SHINY-


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2013)

Golden said:


> I genuinely believe laws aren't the only thing keep society together; your relationships with one another are the same, your morality remains the same, you and everyone around you would still have the same values. You are all being too misanthropic.
> 
> Sure there are some people who base their morals on what is legal. However, there are far more people who base their morality off the CONSEQUENCES of their actions. For example, consider a situation where your car is dinged in a parking lot with no security cameras. Chances are, if you are not present for the collision, the driver will be on their way. If you are present for the collision, the driver will not. Why? Without witnesses, the driver remains anonymous and will only have to pay for the damage done to his car. With witnesses, the driver will both have to pay for the damage done to his car and deal with the person whose car he hit. Whether or not there is a law against damaging property (a parked car) is largely irrelevant.
> 
> tl;dr. Many people tend to base their morality off of the consequences of their actions. Laws are only one part of this.



...All? Don't group me in this.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2013)

Rigby said:


> okay, I change my mind, I'd make a daring trip to Wal Mart to steal diapers and that's it
> 
> of course, I'd only do this at the very end when everyone else has looted everything else out of there. it's not like anyone else is going to go into a store during this and think "you know what I could really use right now? diapers!" they'd be all mine for the taking



Surely none of them would fit you?


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

I don't think i'd do much different. I'd say pirate something but i respect creators. So i guess just stare at my computer screen like always... besides... i'd be too much of a pussy to try anything.


----------



## F A N G (May 31, 2013)

Kill the father of my "best friend" and hide 12 hours long


----------



## Rigby (May 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Surely none of them would fit you?



they have adult diapers. i wouldnt grab the ones for kids and shit, i'm not stupid.


----------



## Seekrit (May 31, 2013)

Rigby said:


> they have adult diapers. i wouldnt grab the ones for kids and shit, i'm not stupid.



And you could weaponise the diapers you've used. You'd be stupid _not_ to do this.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 31, 2013)

Laws aren't what are keeping me from growing a mustache and twirling it!

My inner hippie is way too strong! I couldn't harm a fly if I wanted to. Well, not exactly, but you get the idea!
I'd feel way too guilty if I ever deliberately harmed anyone.


----------



## Rigby (May 31, 2013)

secretfur said:


> And you could weaponise the diapers you've used. You'd be stupid _not_ to do this.



hey, that's not a bad idea. i'd just need a slingshot device and I could launch them at anyone who gets in my way.

it'd probably be more effective than a bat. no wait, i could tie some to a bat in case anyone gets close. a couple smacks with used diapers will keep 'em away

i cant believe i didnt see all this potential before


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2013)

Rigby said:


> they have adult diapers. i wouldnt grab the ones for kids and shit, i'm not stupid.



At _walmart_?

American stores sound strange.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

You can get adult diapers at Walmart? Why was i not informed?


----------



## Rigby (May 31, 2013)

they're intended for incontinent old women, and since walmart is supposed to be an all-in-one store, it makes sense

everything  else would probably be looted within half an hour tho; all the food, electronics,  cleaning supplies, clothing, cheap jewelry, auto parts, beach towels,  goldfish, decorative license plate covers, paint, ladders, etc. etc.


----------



## Seekrit (May 31, 2013)

Rigby said:


> hey, that's not a bad idea. i'd just need a slingshot device and I could launch them at anyone who gets in my way.



You can get all the supplies to build a slingshot there while you're at it.



> it'd probably be more effective than a bat. no wait, i could tie some to a bat in case anyone gets close. a couple smacks with used diapers will keep 'em away
> 
> i cant believe i didnt see all this potential before



And potentially blind them. The only issue is how to attach a used diaper to a baseball bat? We are breaking new engineering ground here.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2013)

Rigby said:


> okay, I change my mind, I'd make a daring trip to Wal Mart to steal diapers and that's it
> 
> of course, I'd only do this at the very end when everyone else has looted everything else out of there. it's not like anyone else is going to go into a store during this and think "you know what I could really use right now? diapers!" they'd be all mine for the taking


For the love of god STOP TALKING ABOUT YOUR DIAPERS!


----------



## Inciatus (May 31, 2013)

secretfur said:


> You can get all the supplies to build a slingshot there while you're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> And potentially blind them. The only issue is how to attach a used diaper to a baseball bat? We are breaking new engineering ground here.


Drill a hole through the bat and run some rope through it. Tie the diaper to the rope. I'm sure you can get those supplies while you're at it.


----------



## Seekrit (May 31, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Drill a hole through the bat and run some rope through it. Tie the diaper to the rope. I'm sure you can get those supplies while you're at it.



Genius! You have successfully combined hand-to-hand combat with biological warfare. I propose we call this new device a dirty bat, unless you'd like to name it after yourself ofcourse.


----------



## Azure (May 31, 2013)

Saga said:


> That's cold man


nah, its pretty much great justice. considering the track record, id be doing him, me, and the world at large a massive favor.


----------



## Rigby (May 31, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Genius! You have successfully combined hand-to-hand combat with biological warfare. I propose we call this new device a dirty bat, unless you'd like to name it after yourself ofcourse.



the proper terminology would be "messy" bat, but I think "Rigbat" would be more witty of wordplay


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2013)

I sense the irony is that the last page of discussion is probably more interesting than the film.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 31, 2013)

I would not commit a crime. I would shake my head at the realization that others would be committing pointless crimes - instead of asking themselves the question of what it is about society that breeds so much negative feeling that people even WANT to commit crimes. They'd be "letting off steam" but would be doing nothing to fix the fundamental cause of their discontent.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 31, 2013)

ITT: People reveal their fucked-up inner selves.

First off this is a retarded-ass premise for a movie, and I hope it bombs at the box office.


But, if this actually happened, I'd probably be prepared by training every day to be an expert marksman, and then during the Purge go around taking out the people going on killing sprees from a sniper's nest. I'd be cleansing society of people stupid enough to go around killing people when murder isn't a crime.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

Murder can only be fixed by murder!:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 31, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Murder can only be fixed by murder!....



Are you really dense enough to not get it?

It's the exact same principle as stopping someone going on a willy-nilly murder spree. Kill one guy, save the twenty-odd he was going to kill by himself.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Are you really dense enough to not get it?
> 
> It's the exact same principle as stopping someone going on a willy-nilly murder spree. Kill one guy, save the twenty-odd he was going to kill by himself.



I wasn't being serious at all.. lemme fix that sorry.

Edit: I do agree with him, but in all honesty this whole scenario is utterly stupid.


----------



## Vega (May 31, 2013)

I'd like to say I'd bag me a hot guy, tie him to a bed, and do the power bottom thing and ride him all night.    But the reality is I'd just hide in my house and try to fend off anyone trying to break in my house.


----------



## Rigby (May 31, 2013)

Vega said:


> I'd like to say I'd bag me a hot guy, tie him to a bed, and do the power bottom thing and ride him all night.    But the reality is I'd just hide in my house and try to fend off anyone trying to break in my house.



why would someone try to break into your house? whats special about YOUR house huh?


----------



## AviFox (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd get a bullet-proof, fire-proof, water-proof, chemical-proof, indestructible fursuit made of my fursona & then I'd walk around murring at ppl & protecting other furries :3


----------



## BRN (Jun 10, 2013)

Vega said:


> I'd like to say I'd bag me a hot guy, tie him to a bed, and do the power bottom thing and ride him all night.



brb minnesota :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 10, 2013)

Vega said:


> I'd like to say I'd bag me a hot guy, tie him to a bed, and do the power bottom thing and ride him all night.



So you're saying that if given the opportunity, you'd commit rape?

GG


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So you're saying that if given the opportunity, you'd commit rape?
> 
> GG



It's not raep if he doens't put his own peenor in the victim :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> It's not raep if he doens't put his own peenor in the victim :V



It's days like these I wish I had a vagina.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd practice medicine without a license to help those getting injured to the best of my abilities during the troubled period. Bad people don't wait for atrocious acts to be legalized to commit them, just as good people would hopefully stick to their morals even when no one is paying attention. The movie has already gotten really bad reviews so I'm definitely not going out of my way to see it.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jun 10, 2013)

Now wait...they said that you'd get killed if you escaped during the purge...but it happens every year...and it happens the same date/time every year...why not flee before that time? 

As for what I'd do...well good thing I've played the Estate levels from MW2 

(If you don't get the reference: During the Campaign mode you're taking down the Big Bad's supposed safehouse, which is a cabin out in the woods somewhere. Upon taking it, you get notified that his men are enroute to kill you as you steal data from his computer to get info on him, so you have to kill off the men and stop them from destroying the computer. There's also a Spec Ops mission involving said cabin where you have to kill off 30 or so hostiles including snipers and  huge armored guys with machine guns).


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 10, 2013)

If I do watch the film... Ill take a bit out of its own book and pirate it where possable


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> You can get all the supplies to build a slingshot there while you're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> And potentially blind them. The only issue is how to attach a used diaper to a baseball bat? We are breaking new engineering ground here.


Duct tape.  Everything can be fixed with duct tape


----------



## Nikolinni (Jun 10, 2013)

....why in the great name of Yahweh, of Taiyo Kami Sama-Ra, of Walter Elias Disney are we talking about _using a dirty diaper as a weapon?!_

Good God man, for the love of the Qwist that's just...not right. Seriously. I'd rather have to deal with Makura possessing me and making me kill people in samurai armour than to deal with that.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuz diaper furs.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

In a lawless world the only thing standing between you and oblivion will be weaponised shit.


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaywalk, maybe.  OP is one of the sickest fucks I've seen on this forum.


----------



## BRN (Jun 10, 2013)

Literally my day:

[yt]1PMavzJYvyU[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So you're saying that if given the opportunity, you'd commit rape?
> 
> GG



IT'S NOT RAPE IF IT'S GUY ON GUY! :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2013)

I would get extremely high


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Ew. Why would you bring this thread back :/.

This was on my "I hope to fucking God this thread stays dead" list.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2013)

Give us the deets, Falaffel. What would you do?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Ew. Why would you bring this thread back :/.
> 
> This was on my "I hope to fucking God this thread stays dead" list.



This thread hasn't been gone that long. Either that or I haven't logged in in(?) a while.

5 days. Not long enough.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Give us the deets, Falaffel. What would you do?


Its on page 1 or somthin' idunno. I believe it was "nothing because I'm a pussy"


CrazyLee said:


> This thread hasn't been gone that long. Either that or I haven't logged in in(?) a while.
> 
> 5 days. Not long enough.


Don't care. I still think this thread is the worst hypothetical in the history of mankind.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 15, 2013)

If crime was legal I would aquire a nuclear weapon and detonate it in this thread, end everyones misery :V


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 16, 2013)

Steal things and money, maybe.  I have no desire, with or without laws, to ever hurt someone like that, and I think you're a bit of a sick fuck.  If your assumption of rules are the only thing keeping you from homicidal tendencies, please do check yourself into a mental ward right away.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd do the pettiest petty crime (if it is crime,) I'd take two leaflets from shops when it says "take one."

I'd leave the toilet seat up, leave lights on, take a penny but NOT leave a penny, tell an OCD person there's a spot on their shirt.. etc.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2013)

I like the people here talking about wanting to harm others hahaha
Why not just get super high or something


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 16, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I like the people here talking about wanting to harm others hahaha
> Why not just get super high or something



Watch Bill Hicks' comedy "One Night Stand." When he talks about people acting after drinking, and after smoking.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jun 16, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> If crime was legal I would aquire a nuclear weapon and detonate it in this thread, end everyones misery :V



...Five years ago, I lost 30,000 forum posters in the blink of an eye...and the whole internet just fuckin' watched.


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2013)

Do ALL the drugs.

Then have my corpse impaled onto the White House's flag.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 16, 2013)

I would park for two hours in a one hour parking zone.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> Do ALL the drugs.
> 
> Then have my corpse impaled onto the White House's flag.



Mail parts of yourself to the president demanding a ransom


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> ...Five years ago, I lost 30,000 forum posters in the blink of an eye...and the whole internet just fuckin' watched.



Whats that from?
I forgot :c


----------



## Nikolinni (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Whats that from?
> I forgot :c


Modern Warfare 2. Shepherd says it during the game's final battle. Except replace "Forum Posters" with "Men" and "Whole Internet" with "World"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Modern Warfare 2. Shepherd says it during the game's final battle. Except replace "Forum Posters" with "Men" and "Whole Internet" with "World"



SHITE GAME


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Modern Warfare 2. Shepherd says it during the game's final battle. Except replace "Forum Posters" with "Men" and "Whole Internet" with "World"


Oh yeah... what a fucking ridiculous ending >.>


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2013)

I would walk on a crosswalk while the light tells me not to.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2013)

Jack off in public. Try and stop me.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 16, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Jack off in public. Try and stop me.



Aaaaaaand someone chops your dick off.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Aaaaaaand someone chops your dick off.


I won't let them chop it off but then can chop off something else or just stab me.
Or capture me as a hot bitch.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh yeah... what a fucking ridiculous ending >.>



What, that even if you aim the knife at his balls the game will somehow make it so Soap aims at his eye?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2013)

I might download some stuff.
That's about it.

Seriously, The Purge looks really dumb. It looks like its just using a gimmick as a single shock tactic and is going to be very violent for the sake of freaking out viewers. Sure, it'll be popular with some people but in the end its probably gonna be an awful movie.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 16, 2013)

Seeing as this thread still isn't dead and since the OP still makes me sick to my stomach (seriously dude, what the _fuck _is wrong with you?).
If crime were legal I'd make sure OP couldn't rape anyone. There.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Seeing as this thread still isn't dead and since the OP still makes me sick to my stomach (seriously dude, what the _fuck _is wrong with you?).
> If crime were legal I'd make sure OP couldn't rape anyone. There.



If crime were legal we could legally tie up OP in public and stick a sign on him with all the reasons why we're mad at him


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2013)

Also, I'd probably try to hide and hunker down.
Perhaps leave the United States.
And make sure to protest "The Purge" really hard to end such a ridiculous idea.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Also, I'd probably try to hide and hunker down.
> Perhaps leave the United States.
> And make sure to protest "The Purge" really hard to end such a ridiculous idea.


Yeah you're gonna be dead if you stay in the US. Gun-nuts over there.


----------



## Cain (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes Hollywood, give something else for the impressionable idiotic adolescent masses (Of which the OP is a member of) to dream about.

Christ almighty.

I think there's a reason why I'm not watching any new movies at all, and am sticking to the random hilarity of some anime.

If crime was legal, I'd come out as bi. Since it's a crime to be anything but straight here.
Also I agree with Ansitru. OP reminds me of the likes of eversleep and coco. Seriously, what the hell man. We all might have some violent tendencies from time to time, but it's one thing to openly admit that you want to rape someone. Jesus.

If it actually happened, I'd go the zombie apocalypse route. Grab a nice cup of tea and wait for the whole thing to blow over.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2013)

Cain said:


> If crime was legal, I'd come out as bi. Since it's a crime to be anything but straight here.



Dangerous territory. It'd be legal to kill you


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Yeah you're gonna be dead if you stay in the US. Gun-nuts over there.


I don't mind that there are a lot of really fanatic gun fans here.
I don't mind people owning guns.
It's just the fear of what some people will do with nothing as a crime.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2013)

I got one.  I would marry Fred Phelps to Dick Cheney.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

I would FUCK.

EVERYBODY.

I. WOULD. FUCK.

EVERYBODY.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't mind that there are a lot of really fanatic gun fans here.
> I don't mind people owning guns.
> It's just the fear of what some people will do with nothing as a crime.



That's what I'm talking about lol. Bunch of people who own guns and all crimes are legal?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I would FUCK.
> 
> EVERYBODY.
> 
> ...



Even little me, waffle-kun?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

EVERYBODY.

NO EXCEPTION.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jun 16, 2013)

I know I already made an MW2 joke, but I'm going for two. 

 I imagine my day would go something like this


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

I admit it.

I'd fuck Gibby twice.

THEN EVERYBODY... once.


----------



## Cain (Jun 16, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Dangerous territory. It'd be legal to kill you


I SAY BRING IT, FUCKERS.

Don't worry Clay. I can handle myself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I admit it.
> 
> I'd fuck Gibby twice.
> 
> THEN EVERYBODY... once.



we're gonna make

~breakfast~


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh but you cannot have breakfast without coffee :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh but you cannot have breakfast without coffee :V



This is turning out to be a well-rounded meal~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2013)

we now have a breakfast of champions


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Mail parts of yourself to the president demanding a ransom


I'll mail my fist to Microsoft. :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

Clayton said:


> If crime were legal we could legally tie up OP in public and stick a sign on him with all the reasons why we're mad at him



That may actually be legal in most jurisdictions :3


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> That may actually be legal in most jurisdictions :3



Citizen's arrest right?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Citizen's arrest right?



SOZIUL JOOSTICE


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> we now have a breakfast of champions



I've stolen the breakfast because crime is legal


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I've stolen the breakfast because crime is legal



I will destroy you if you don't give us back to us.
...
wat.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I will destroy you if you don't give us back to us.
> ...
> wat.



Now you have angered me.

Now I'm going to live up to my promise of being "destroyer of worlds".


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Now you have angered me.
> 
> Now I'm going to live up to my promise of being "destroyer of worlds".



NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
WHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## demonicfox52300 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would bunker down cause think what would other people do.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 17, 2013)

Indeed, I'd hunker down as well because it'd be insanity to go out.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 17, 2013)

Bunker down somewhere... then smirk as retribution(s) are ordered the next time it's decriminalized.


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 17, 2013)

I woul steal all the beer and unmentionables i could get my hands on. Take everything and go for a hardcore corner carving session in the sawtooths.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> WHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYY



Because the Earth is _my _breakfast.


----------



## HarlequinFinch (Jun 19, 2013)

First off, The Purge looks A-MA-ZING.
2nd...
I'd probably kill that one person (Not dropping names, as they sometimes lurk FA and the forums) who tried to stab me in reality... yeah... (unless they killed me first)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 19, 2013)

HarlequinFinch said:


> First off, The Purge looks A-MA-ZING.


You must not know anything of criminal organizations, ethics, psychology, abnormal-psychology, sociology, politics, society, economics, virtual crime, international relations, and prolly a lot more i'm missing if you think this movie is amazing. If you can even define any of those than you probably know why the concept for this movie is so fucking terrible. Also i really hope you don't think generic shocker/suspense movie stuff is amazing either cause it's pretty trashy. of course i could see people enjoying just how terrible the concept is and laughing at it. 
Super Hero movies have more believable concepts than this piece of shit.


----------

